# Sticky  Huawei Concerns



## zx10guy

Instead of cluttering threads about Huawei devices or having the response to those threads not be really appropriate or relevant, I'm posting this thread to raise awareness of concerns behind the use of Huawei devices. I won't say much more other than provide links for you to make the determination yourself. Below are a couple of links about this topic and there are more on the Internet if you do searches for them.

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...g-threat-faces-u-dot-s-dot-phone-gear-lockout
http://www.cbs.com/shows/60_minutes/video/2288351365/huawei-sticker-shock-rodriguez

Update:

Here's the actual investigative report from the US House Intellegence Committee:
http://intelligence.house.gov/sites...s/Huawei-ZTE Investigative Report (FINAL).pdf

Here's Huawei's counter to the publicity surrounding the company:

http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/100812-huawei-statement-263154.html?hpg1=bn


----------



## ay3494

Do you guys really believe that Huawei has tech ability to do that? As a Huawei global supplier, i can not.

You may check our company's download center for Huawei's tech document, compare with Cisco, totally mass, customer could find nothing but confuse.
http://icimart.com/category/huawei-3.html

How could Huawei even harm the security of US when they could even manage a file system?


----------



## valis

Huawei faces exclusion from planned Canada government network


> Canada indicated strongly on Tuesday it would exclude Chinese telecom equipment giant Huawei Technologies Co Ltd from helping to build a secure Canadian government communications network because of possible security risks.


----------



## zx10guy

Australia has already placed a ban against Huawei on bidding on major government contracts; in particular the national high speed broadband network.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/29/us-australia-huawei-idUSBRE82S06L20120329


----------



## valis

Jeeze......this is escalating rapidly.....


----------



## techniquev3

This is madness, glad I didn't go near them.


----------



## TerryNet

Reopening per request.


----------



## zx10guy

Here's an update on Huawei's business activities in the US from 60 Minutes:

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/update-on-huawei/

And a story about Huawei and India:

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-of-bsnl-network-by-huawei/article5516261.ece


----------



## valis

got some concerns stateside as well.....

http://gigaom.com/2013/12/29/nsas-b...ets-include-juniper-cisco-samsung-and-huawei/


----------



## zx10guy

valis,

That article isn't about any accused malicious activity by Huawei. It's about information leaked by Ed Snowden about NSA's ability to hack some security products by Huawei with a back door vulnerability. There are other devices listed from Cisco and Juniper.


----------



## valis

Yup, I'm aware of that.....we are just a bit upset about that, as we use Juniper...regardless, it caught my eye.

thanks, 

v


----------



## zx10guy

What's sort of ironic is with these revelations of back door exploits from NSA, per their guidelines and what they set as doctrine for many of their security guidelines is to use security devices from multiple manufacturers. This is to mitigate any security vulnerabilities which may be inherent with a family of devices. Because I've worked in security conscious environments, I've taken these guidelines to heart when I do designs for my work and even in my home network. I have two firewalls in my network from SonicWall and Cisco which are deployed in a layered fashion.

I had a Juniper SRX firewall which I have since taken off line when I got my SonicWall. I found the Juniper to be extremely cumbersome in getting configured. It'll be interesting to get your experiences on it.


----------



## jxsilicon9

ay3494 said:


> Do you guys really believe that Huawei has tech ability to do that? As a Huawei global supplier, i can not.
> 
> You may check our company's download center for Huawei's tech document, compare with Cisco, totally mass, customer could find nothing but confuse.
> http://icimart.com/category/huawei-3.html
> 
> How could Huawei even harm the security of US when they could even manage a file system?


I doubt that is a good indicator. China has been known to steal software,firmware,etc from companies. I few companies have had backdoors take their tech. Like Sinovel and stealing wind tech software and then reselling it in the US.


----------



## valis

@Debamar829, you have a thread at https://forums.techguy.org/threads/help-with-wireless.1186383/. Please contain your replies and questions in that thread alone.

thanks,

v


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.cnet.com/news/huawei-dealt-blow-loses-best-buy-as-smartphone-retailer/



> Huawei dealt a blow, loses Best Buy as smartphone retailer
> 
> The Chinese company, the world's third-largest smartphone maker, can't catch a break in the US. It's already shut out by the US carriers.


----------



## plodr

> The heads of six major US intelligence agencies have warned that American citizens shouldn't use products and services made by Chinese tech giants Huawei and ZTE.


Source: https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/14/17011246/huawei-phones-safe-us-intelligence-chief-fears

If enough people read that, I'm sure it isn't in Best Buy's interest to keep selling Huawei phones, laptops and watches.


----------

